# best 22 mag ammo



## 1990chevy

i shot about a 350+ boar with cci 40 grain jacketed hollow points right between his eyes. my gun is dead on and i had  a rest. it was only a 40 yard shot. should a shoot full metal jacket. or what


----------



## tsknmcn

1990chevy said:


> i shot about a 350+ boar with cci 40 grain jacketed hollow points right between his eyes. my gun is dead on and i had a rest. it was only a 40 yard shot. should a shoot full metal jacket. or what



what happened with the boar?


----------



## tsknmcn

If I were shooting a 22 mag, I would use the CCI 40 grain GamePoint.  I would stay away from HPs and VMax for head shots.


----------



## bfriendly

tsknmcn said:


> what happened with the boar?



X2

I am gonna "Assume" he walked off? You must have missed, that is a really small target.  If it hits it mark, a .22lr would have made him collapse.

If he was facing me, I would have taken the shot too. But IMHO, you have a larger target and get better results with the heart/lung shot..................at least I have


----------



## 1990chevy

he sqealed once. the stared runnin and grunten. he was running in2 everything.found alittle blood. that is the third hog that i shot in the same area and got away. the first to i stuck with a bow. hit one right behind the plate. my lite went dead in the prosses of finding him i found the scull the year after.hit the other one high in the neck


----------



## treemanjohn

I use Remington 40gr soft points. HP's are a little too fragile for my liking


----------



## 1990chevy

thank u. gonna be be tomorrow if the weathers good


----------



## lbzdually

I would suggest shooting them broadside in the ear.  Try to put it in the earhole or as close as you can.  I've put one down from 25 yards with a 22lr.  It did not go 1 ft from where it was shot.


----------



## BIGGUS

X2 on the CCI GamePoints. It's a great .22WMR hog round.


----------



## jigman29

We ahve found that a 22 mag tmj is the way to go for head shots.They don't come apart when they hit bone and are very accurate.


----------



## Dutch

22 mag 40gr Remington Pointed Soft Point....base of the ear...dead hog no matter the size


----------



## LanceColeman

Pig gotta long sloped head. *IF* his nose was up any lil bit there's a very high chance you bounced, glanced, or ricocheted right up and off his head due to the slop and flatness of the skull between the eyes. I don't ever ever shoot em between the eyes with rim fires unless they got that nose down on the ground....... You know like how they'll fake root the dirt when dogs bay em?? Yea like that.... nose straight down, ears straight up...... then and only then would I try between his eyes..... I've seen too many ricochetes off their skulls. 

Best head shot is in the "earball"...... side profile right in the base of the ear. At that range it doesn;t matter what ammo you shootin him with.

CCIs new game point is a sweet 22mag round though.


----------



## barracuda7199

winchester 40gr jacketed hollow point right in the ear hole = dead hog! anybody used the ballistic tips they got out now?


----------



## sniper1

you should try these...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYigC49tnh8&NR=1


----------



## 1990chevy

those bullets are some cool bullets. i want some lol


----------



## LanceColeman

You don't want no varmit grenade in a rimfire round for hogs. You want to get through that skull and in to the brain pan. That means a good solid round. 

The ear is a thinnner area of skull with a shape thats less likely to cause a ricochete. But you still need to get through bone first.

When they (barnes) say 22 caliber.... they're talking 22-250, 222, 223.. NOT 22 wmr and 22LR. With rim fires you need more penetration than tissue damaging fragmentation on an animal as thick boned and skinned as a grown hog.


----------



## gnarlyone

*hog*

"Between The Eyes" is actually low....draw an imaginary line between his eye and opposite ear and the same thing with the other eye and ear...where they make the cross is the brain...i promise you he will need squeel and walk off...otherwise you are shooting nasal cavity.


----------



## Jim Clausen

I just ordered a brick of Hornady 22mag rounds from Cabelas. They seem to believe that they will have them in and shipable in early February. I searched the web for these rounds and could not find any in stock anywhere. Had the same issue on Hornady 30-06 rounds in 120 grain size. Whats going on with ammo supply? Anybody know?
Jim


----------



## bfriendly

LanceColeman said:


> Pig gotta long sloped head. *IF* his nose was up any lil bit there's a very high chance you bounced, glanced, or ricocheted right up and off his head due to the slop and flatness of the skull between the eyes. I don't ever ever shoot em between the eyes with rim fires unless they got that nose down on the ground....... You know like how they'll fake root the dirt when dogs bay em?? Yea like that.... nose straight down, ears straight up...... then and only then would I try between his eyes..... I've seen too many ricochetes off their skulls.
> 
> Best head shot is in the "earball"...... side profile right in the base of the ear. At that range it doesn;t matter what ammo you shootin him with.
> 
> CCIs new game point is a sweet 22mag round though.



I saw those online.........I need to get some of those.

I have been shooting the Remington Accu-tip V. It is $16 a box at Wal-mart and it goes like 2200fps-it is just about the fastest, but most expensive ammo I found for the .22 mag........I love it and can really tell a difference between them and anything else, cept maybe a hornady with a similar tip...........

I almost always get my stuff at WalMart, but am about to start ordering stuff online-Ableammo is one place............like those New CCIs.  
CCIs are all I shoot out of my .22lr


----------



## 1990chevy

i know i dont need varmet grenade 4 hogs. i want some for coyote


----------



## LanceColeman

They'd be perfect for song dogs. Watched a buddy shoot squirrels with them in 204 ruger once...... pretty pink mist was about all that was left.


----------



## blocky

I agree, anything bigger than a rabbit needs a solid or soft point round to get in deep.


----------



## 1990chevy

i just wanna try them. if im gonna shoot squirrels. im gonna shoot them with i 22 or shotgun so i can eat them. i have no need to shoot one unless ima eat it


----------

